# OD light gone mad



## SimpleMan (Apr 11, 2005)

I been chasing od problems on my '91 hatchback and while doing this I had to unhook the ECU . After hooking it back up the od light comes on like mormal then blinks 16 times in a row. I may have turned the key on while the ECU was unhooked, did I screw something up? What does the od light blinking like this mean? How can I fix this?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

OD... Over Drive? I dont know, usually when you have a blinking light on something like your check engine or something it is a code that can be read if you know how many blinks means what.


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 11, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> OD... Over Drive? I dont know, usually when you have a blinking light on something like your check engine or something it is a code that can be read if you know how many blinks means what.



Yes the "overdrive off" light is what I am talking about. As far as I can tell the check engine light comes on with the key in the on posistion and then gose out when I start the car. The car is an automatic.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok I looked it up. The OD light flashing means there is a problem with the OD system and you need to have it checked.

Supposivly there is a way to check the code the OD computer is sending, so have it taken to a shop to get a reading.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is a lengthy self-diagnostic procedure to find the problem when the OD light "flickers for about 8 seconds". Get yourself a Factory Service Manual at www.phatg20.net and look in the AT section.

Lew


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok got it figured out. Thanks


----------

